# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  ~Jam Duke Ngrënë......

## _Elena_

*Në këtë moment po ha një chocolate Twix 

Po ju?*

----------


## IL__SANTO

Cte ha para Pc.Kur kam uri kam tavolinen afer derman Se ketu mbi tastjer skam qejf te ha.

----------


## PINK

Po pi kafene, sot me zor jam zgju. Me kane terheq prej kervati me zorr . 
So si perfundim spo me ben derman as kafeja sot. 

Me vone, nuk e di cdo ha ...

----------


## alnosa

a une gjith diten duke ngrene rri.tani po  pi nje cafe turke .te mbaj njecik diet se jam shume e shendosh....

ju pershendes.

----------


## bebushja

nje krips  jam duke ngren :buzeqeshje:

----------


## strano

pilaf  :ngerdheshje:  lool ju ka marr malli e?

----------


## AlbaneZ

Groshe re se erdhi dimri LoL  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## MI CORAZON

Crackers , te cilet po i lyej me mjalte .

----------


## _Elena_

*Un po pi nje cappuccino per momentin*

----------


## Evi_pogradecari

nuk po hajshen se mbaj ramazajshen...thankshen very muchen  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## _Elena_

*Po ha pizza 
Do njeri ndonje  çik ? *

----------


## CeLi

Po vras miza . Se per te ngrene vallai e kam mbushur zorren .  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## xixe xixellonja

> *Po ha pizza 
> Do njeri ndonje  çik ?*



*...auuu..u.... ..mjam mjammmm...lema edhe mua do Porfavorrrr.... ....per tash ngrena por per mbas nji kohe....ja per ju te gjith qe jeni ne ket tem...... kalofeshi ket dit me gezime...Perqafimeeee....eee...*

----------


## kleadoni

po ha nje cemcakiz.......

----------


## MI CORAZON

Sapo bera ca petlla, po i lyej me mjalte...ohhh....c'po knaqem.  :kryqezohen:  

lol

----------


## TikTak

> Sapo bera ca petlla, po i lyej me mjalte...ohhh....c'po knaqem.  
> 
> lol


m'hudh ca petlla ene mu knej se recel kom vet

----------


## PINK

Po haj nje cokollate .. powerbar and performance -thote . Ma dha njera ketu ne pune , je bere shume e bukur sot -tha , hehhe sdi nga te ruhesh sot .  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## kleadoni

po ha nje mandarine.....

----------


## _Elena_

*Po pi coffe si gjithmon ne kete ore, 
po ha dhe nje Chocolate 3Musketeers*

----------


## AlbaneZ

Sapo hengra nje Pizza  :ngerdheshje:

----------

